# Mafell mt55cc



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

1Ok Here's my take. It almost seems Mafell asked me what I wanted to see different in a tracksaw. 

As I've mentioned before in other threads, the need for extra power is where I started my quest for another track saw. 
I had my mind made up to get the ts75 to accomodate the ts55. I was pretty disappointed that I had to buy two festool saws because I needed something from both. 

I didn't need the depth of cut from the ts75, just the power. After reading and doing a little research and the help from other forums, I found the mt55cc was the smaller size, with the power and as a bonus 1000 more rpm's.

After getting the saw it became apparent to me there were a lot of little things that really make this saw stand apart from anything else out there. Just purchased two 5'2" rails today including a connector and the carrying bag. 
The rails are so easy to connect carrying the 118" festool track just doesn't make sense anymore. I believe I'm going to cut it up into different sizes. When connecting the track together there is no straight edge needed they absolutely self align, without any fear of over tightening the set screws. Also the splinter guard stands no chance of ever moving the way it is designed. 

The saw rides on an 1/8" groove. I noticed on the other saws if you start with the saw off the end of the rail, you have to be careful to keep the saw from moving, sorta fish tailing, if you will. The Mafell does none of that, it stays tight with even just half the saw on the track. Now all these things may or may not be something others have experienced but I'm just giving my two cents here. 

Also a cool feature, was not only did it have a scoring feature, when you release the scoring feature, the blade moves over .1mm away from the edge. That is very nice when cutting a door or expensive panels. 

Also I might add the blade changing feature on the Festool was nice, but having the blade fully exposed with the door completly opening is icing on the cake. It allows the face of the blade guard to be fully enclosed. The Festool ts55 has an opening at the blade bolt to change the blade, which is a place for dust to escape. 

The dust extraction is a little better refined as well, I'm sure it's because they left smaller openings all around the blade guard.

I can't forget to add that it's red and black, matches my other tools. :laughing:

I'll start the pictures showing the difference in the opening allowing for dust to escape. It's not much different but it is noticeable.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

More


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lastly


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Excellent. Looks like they thought of everything. I like that scoring offset feature - brilliant! And that captured splinter guard is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

As for Mafell customer service, I posed this question on the Mafell users forum, here's all the responses

http://mafell-users-forum.freeforums.net/thread/399/mafell-timberwolf-service


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> 1Ok Here's my take. It almost seems Mafell asked me what I wanted to see different in a tracksaw.
> 
> As I've mentioned before in other threads, the need for extra power is where I started my quest for another track saw.
> I had my mind made up to get the ts75 to accomodate the ts55. I was pretty disappointed that I had to buy two festool saws because I needed something from both.
> ...


What is the country of origin on both saws? No need for one but just curious. Thanks John


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike it seem you have something against Festool the last few weeks. Did that issue with the saw really piss you off that bad lol. 

That saw is nice though. Should be though for the cost over even a ts55. It would be like comparing the dewalt track saw to the festool. I wouldn't expect the dewalt to be better considering the price difference. 

Festool does need to sort it's service issue's out though. Used my CT36ac yesterday and the high pitch whine it makes drives me crazy. It's unbearable to say the least. If you get into a specific area like a corner you can't stand there for more than a few seconds before it hurts.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Does the Festool saws work on the Mafell tracks?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

J.C. said:


> Does the Festool saws work on the Mafell tracks?



Nope.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

:thumbup:

Looks like a great saw. That track connector is nice, looks very similar to the concept of the betterly rail alignment tool for the festool tracks. Splinter guard is very well thought out, only downside I see is the inability to add non slip strips, but it appears there is one pretty close to the cutting edge which might make that a moot point. Definitely going to keep Mafell on the radar for future tool purchases. 

Thanks for the honest, unbiased review and pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Well done Mike. Give us more opportunities to blow money...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Designed2Fail said:


> What is the country of origin on both saws? No need for one but just curious. Thanks John


Mafell. Germany
Festool Germany
Makita England


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope you never have a problem . Good luck with the red machine .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

skillman said:


> Hope you never have a problem . Good luck with the red machine .


TimberWolf said they've never even had one come back for repair. However according to others they are very good about the service. Because festool has dealers doesn't change the fact I still have to ship the tools across the country for repair. The same with Mafell.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> TimberWolf said they've never even had one come back for repair. However according to others they are very good about the service. Because festool has dealers doesn't change the fact I still have to ship the tools across the country for repair. The same with Mafell.


Is there a Mafell service center or would timberwolf do any repairs if needed?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BBuild said:


> Is there a Mafell service center or would timberwolf do any repairs if needed?


Actually they send you a new tool, from my understanding.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Jeff, David and the guys at Timberwolf are awesome. I have never ever had any problems.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Cole said:


> Jeff, David and the guys at Timberwolf are awesome. I have never ever had any problems.


I've been talking with Jeff, who has been extremely helpful.


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

So y is it that on www.dm-tools.co.uk u can bye a kit with the 110v saw two rails one connecter two clamps the a strorage bag for €599 about $675 but to buy all that in the states its about $1400 check it out serch mt55cc on www.dm-tools.co.uk


----------

